# 92FS Parts For Sale



## sequencer60 (7 mo ago)

Looking to sell these parts from an UNFIRED 92FS INOX:

Hammer, hammer pin, ejector, extractor, slide release, left and right safety levers, take-down lever and button, trigger, trigger pin, trigger bar, firing pin block, magazine release, recoil rod, and mainspring cap/lanyard.
All brand new and unfired.
$110 Includes shipping to the lower 48


----------



## sequencer60 (7 mo ago)

I am an established Calguns member. Here is the link to this item on that site:


http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/showthread.php?t=1659186


----------

